# New Nikon D3, D300, and D700 "Camera" v3 beta profiles



## Mark Sirota (Feb 9, 2011)

See the post on the Adobe Camera Raw forum.



> These updated Camera v3 beta profiles for the Nikon D3, Nikon D300,  and Nikon D700 are designed to reduce banding and highlight color  artifacts. They also address the "too bright" tone curve issues with the  previous "v2" version of the D3 and D700 profiles.
> 
> IMPORTANT  NOTE: When using these v3 beta profiles, if you wish to match the  default tonality of Nikon's Picture Controls (e.g., match View NX /  Capture NX), you must set the Exposure slider in Camera Raw / Lightroom  to -0.5.


Nik, how about untwisted & invariant versions of these?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 9, 2011)

I shall be on it shortly


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 9, 2011)

Done !   http://www.nikplayer.com/2011/02/adobe-release-v3-beta-camera-profiles.html


----------

